# Component video



## IanFrost (Jun 4, 2003)

My TV system only takes component video.

Any suggestions on how I would connect a TiVo Bolt to this TV?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

You might try this 202 post link over at AVS forums.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/151-hd-dvd-players/858154-hdmi-component-converter-advice-7.html

My concerns would be is it going to get around the copy protection effectively and reliably. Note the recent red screen issue when viewing Netflix, Amazon, etc. caused by the reason update was related to that. Adding this type of device in might compound those sorts of issues.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sell or return the bolt and get a Roamio plus, or get a TiVo mini with the component breakout cable for that TV.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I use an HDMI to component video converter to drive my slingbox. Works fine and no HDMI Issues. I also have a HDMI splitter in line as I use the bolt to drive a smaller display in addition to the projector and a Slingbox. I think its the splitter that strips the handshaking issues.

Regardless it all works fine. There are newer HDMI 2.2 splitters as well. Mine is several years old but since I do not have a 4k projector, no need to upgrade yet.


----------



## Pantsface (Jan 13, 2008)

you're going to lose alot of functionality if you go the mini route. i.e. you can only use one tuner at a time. so no hitting live tv to shuffle between all four. 

we started out with this method in order to utilize an existing slingbox and it only lasted a couple days before it was driving us crazy.

i would suggest the hdmi to component converter.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Pantsface said:


> you're going to lose alot of functionality if you go the mini route. i.e. you can only use one tuner at a time. so no hitting live tv to shuffle between all four.
> 
> we started out with this method in order to utilize an existing slingbox and it only lasted a couple days before it was driving us crazy.
> 
> i would suggest the hdmi to component converter.


I don't remember the last time I watched live tv.


----------



## dabwolf (Feb 12, 2018)

IanFrost said:


> My TV system only takes component video.
> 
> Any suggestions on how I would connect a TiVo Bolt to this TV?


I think something like this will work, but i'm not sure if it's worth it for you. C-HDM-COMPVGA-A Avenview HDMI to VGA/Component Converter


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

dabwolf said:


> I think something like this will work, but i'm not sure if it's worth it for you. C-HDM-COMPVGA-A Avenview HDMI to VGA/Component Converter


That looks pretty slick. I've got an Amazon FireStick connected to a DVI converter and the audio input is via Bluetooth to a wireless reciever. It works, but I'm not too happy with the wireless aspect. I also have a few component connectors but no hdmi.


----------

